# Plumbing plans 4x2x2



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

G'day

here are the plumbing ideas/plans any edits minor tweaking / tips would be great

Regards Darren


----------



## jtburf (Jul 23, 2008)

add another valve before the tee right after the reactor.. other wise you will back flush the reactor when filling tghe tank ..

I'm in the process of designing the same system for my 135.


john


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Use unions as much as possbile (like on the reactor), and I also reccomend a loop bypass with valving around the reactor (this will give you the option of changing it around, adding other stuff, etc).


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Jt and let me know how you go.....

Gmccreedy, is this what you meant and should the bypass go where the blue arrow is?


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

The location of the water change junction is interesting... I gather you are intending to use your filter pump to help flush the tank, but it looks like you'd be pumping nice, freash, clean water out, rather than the dirty tank water... Why not put the drain valve on one of the outflow pipes? Maybe even plumb a separate, dedicated pipe into the tank with a hose fitting attached...


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I am using a standard 4ft tank as a sump the pump will or can empty up to 44 gallons via the sump using the pump. then refill the sump.

Regards Darren


----------

